# How to assign GPO to selected users only?



## tech-bin (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm running Windows Server2003 with AD. Eg. I have GPO A & GPO B and 10 users. How do I set GPO A on 5 users and GPO B on the other 5 users?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You will need to create an Organizational Unit and place the respected users in each. You will need to make sure you assign a GP to the OU. If you don't assign a GP to the OU before moving the users you could break their network resources.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Take a look at this article as well. It should give you a little guidance.


----------

